# Font colours



## cookiemonster (22 Oct 2008)

I can't change the font colour.

I can't continue to post in black, that would just not do.

What's happened?


----------



## Mr Phoebus (24 Oct 2008)

cookiemonster said:


> I can't change the font colour.
> 
> I can't continue to post in black, that would just not do.
> 
> What's happened?



It wuz the Blue Meanies.


----------

